# finishing cedar



## jb1 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hello, I have just completed some outdoor cedar furniture. Am looking for best way to finish clear maintaining natural appearance. Like the look of Danish Oil but have heard I should use a water repellant wood preservative before applying the Oil. 
Does anyone know is this right?
Does anyone have any other suggestions how to finish?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

jb1 said:


> Hello, I have just completed some outdoor cedar furniture. Am looking for best way to finish clear maintaining natural appearance. Like the look of Danish Oil but have heard I should use a water repellant wood preservative before applying the Oil.
> Does anyone know is this right?
> Does anyone have any other suggestions how to finish?



*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

Some of those "wood preservatives" are no better than saliva. Cedar is a fairly weather resistant species to begin with. You could use a suitable outdoor oil, like pure Tung oil, or a translucent stain or clear with a high oil (and UV) content.


----------



## Sdwat52 (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm brand new here, but I just completed a shaker-style outdoor garden bench made of Eastern Aromatic Red Cedar. After spending hours and hours researching the best options for finishing (cedar turns entirely gray - the color of it's original bark skin) after years of outdoor exposure), Marine Spar Varnish keeps coming up in books, magazines, and forums as the best option. In another section of this forum, one person reported he had bad results with this on test pieces for outdoor use, but nearly everywhere else, the MSV was recommended, with a few choosing exterior-use tung oil.

None suggested a sanding sealer of any kind, though Jeff Jewitt, author of the book "Finishing" (Taunton Press) says cedar has adhesion problems due to its chemical content. He recommends an alkyd resin sealer (Cabot's Pre-Stain Conditioner is one option), and others have recommended Glue-Size. I have both, and intend to experiment a little.

I have decided to use "System Three Marine Coatings Spar Varnish, Gloss" for the finish, and hope for the best. It touts a high level of UV protection, which I hope will preserve the color for a longer period of time, as well as water-proofing. I used Titebond III for assembly, and made my own wood putty out of Titebond III and sawdust.


----------

